
Developing Facebook for iPhone - prakash
http://joehewitt.com/post/developing-facebook-for-iphone/
======
ashu
Hats off to Joe for his exceptional efforts. You made the right decision, Joe.
Keep up the great work!

I very much look forward to your "simple" code snippets.

------
zzzmarcus
The first version of the Facebook app was awesome, the new one is amazing. I
think (hope) that, to anyone with any dev experience, the amount of work that
went into it is pretty evident, as for those without, the reaction will always
be the same.

------
lpgauth
Please release that photo viewer! You would be my hero.

------
andy
I can't wait for the Facebook iPhone framework. The sample code for some of
these components sounds interesting too. Great work, Joe!

